# Radar Detector plug-in?



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

This topic has probably been brought up before so sorry if this is a repeat, but I'm about to buy a radar detector and i noticed that the only place to plug it in is in the middle console!!?!. I don't believe that the wiring would reach and i like to hide my wiring even if it is just a radar detector. Am i wrong about this being the only power outlet? if not, doe anyway have a solution about wiring? Im sure plenty of people have radar detectors so any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I wired mine in the fuse panel located below the steering column on the left. There are 2 12 volt spades, one is constant 12 volt and the other is switched. I connected to the switched power. You may be able to find a hard wired kit for your unit.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

I put in a cobra radar detector, and i hid the wire just fine. I poped of the black plastic pannel on the top of the dash, and the went down from the edge of the plastic trim along the radio(right side that is). I didn't have to pop it off but i knida losened it up. You need to pop off the plastic trim peace that surrounds your shifter, while doing so discconect the ESC and Power Window Controls.This is where i acutally started to put the wire through the process. First i plug it into the power point in the arm rest. I put it under the rubber pad, and went through the hole provided. I made sure that the wire was not in the way of any divise by the shifter. Then I took the end that plugs into the actual radar dectector, and i guided it up through the minimal space you can see up through the plastic trim peace ( the only thing that i could find to do so was a plastic zip tie). After that it is cake guide to wire up through to your desired location. Then all you have to do is make sure all plastic pieces are secure and back in place. You plug in the wire on the left side of the radar dectector, and replace the top pannel. There You go buddy. Any questions just ask.


----------



## 05LS2FAST (Sep 5, 2008)

ok thanks for all the help.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

no prob


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

as an alternative to hard-wiring, I bought the "smokers" package (Part #92110979) to have an extra outlet. It was plug and play.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

05LS2FAST said:


> This topic has probably been brought up before so sorry if this is a repeat, but I'm about to buy a radar detector and i noticed that the only place to plug it in is in the middle console!!?!. I don't believe that the wiring would reach and i like to hide my wiring even if it is just a radar detector. Am i wrong about this being the only power outlet? if not, doe anyway have a solution about wiring? Im sure plenty of people have radar detectors so any help is appreciated. Thanks


If you take the passenger side panel off the center stack, you will find a 12V connector there, which is used for BlueTooth in the Monaro. I bought a 12V accessory outlet, and connected it there to plug in my XM receiver. It is completely hidden when the side panel is put back on.

mac


----------



## cdr5y7 (Nov 16, 2009)

i know this is an old thread but you have any pics of the detector wire and the hows its hidden in the side panel?


----------



## newenglandcs (Sep 8, 2010)

macgto7004 said:


> If you take the passenger side panel off the center stack, you will find a 12V connector there, which is used for BlueTooth in the Monaro. I bought a 12V accessory outlet, and connected it there to plug in my XM receiver. It is completely hidden when the side panel is put back on.
> 
> mac


I know this is an old thread as well, but would you happen to have any pics. Just a pic of this 12V connector with the panel off would be great.

Otherwise, by the center stack, are you referring to the center console where the shifter, e-brake, and center compartment are located? I have a radar detector that I have a direct wire kit for and want to hard wire it. If I can find the connector, I'll post some pics.

Thanks.


----------

